# Any recommendations on chocolaty beans?



## jonny11 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi there

My Mrs doesn't like strong espressos or coffees but chocolaty flavoured ones.

Any recommendations on chocolaty beans at all?

I would try myself mocha java and Italian job from Rave soon, but not sure if she would like them.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

In what sort of drink


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I found Revelation from Union pretty Chocolatey in milk drinks.


----------



## jonny11 (Apr 21, 2014)

I would probably try it as a latte with milk, but I'm a completely newbie in making coffees so that's only my guess.

I will definitely try Revelation, thanks for a recommendation funinacup!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Jajong village from rave is very chocolatety when drank as a filter - not managed to get that as a straight espresso though.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Jajong village from rave is very chocolatety when drank as a filter - not managed to get that as a straight espresso though.


Then again, everything apart from their Africans are probably chocolatety.


----------



## jonny11 (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks kyle, will give it a try. Loads on my order list now!

I was thinking of grinding the beans myself and brew it through the espresso machine, but will try with a filter too.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Kenyans and a lot of the Indonesians seem to be quite chocolatey. Limini have some superb single origins that fit the profile, Ethiopia especially.


----------



## Going banana's (Apr 8, 2014)

ive got through a few kg of raves jagong at various roast levels but i personally never thought them to be chocolatey.

id say youre most likely to find chocolatey flavours in brazillian coffees, hasbean's Brazil Fazenda Passeio Pulped Natural Bourbon was noticeably milk chocolatey but i think theyre sold out until the new crop now although i would trust their tasting descriptions for others.

winchester coffee roaster's daterra also have chocolatey tones.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Also extract Original ( which has some Brazilian as part of the blend in it )


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

> ive got through a few kg of raves jagong at various roast levels but i personally never thought them to be chocolatey.
> 
> id say youre most likely to find chocolatey flavours in brazillian coffees, hasbean's Brazil Fazenda Passeio Pulped Natural Bourbon was noticeably milk chocolatey but i think theyre sold out until the new crop now although i would trust their tasting descriptions for others.
> 
> winchester coffee roaster's daterra also have chocolatey tones.


I found it at it's most chocolate at about 30g - 500g in a Chemex at about 6 mins at starting temp of 93.

I agree, in the espresso machine, it's got a lot of brightness though.

Saying that, this is coming straight from unions santa emilio, which was sour however I did it.

And I'm pretty used to doing HB roasts for brewed, so might just be comparatively chocolatey.


----------



## jonny11 (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you all for the recommendations.

It would be difficult to try all of them, but I might start with mocha java and original first of all, and see how she responds to them.

At least I've half converted her from teas to coffees.


----------



## highlightshadow (May 12, 2014)

I find Bolivian beans have a choc edge to them.


----------

